# Noticed pain in wrist, advice wrist pad or mouse pls



## isaac12345 (May 3, 2015)

I have been recently noticing some pain in my right wrist(the right side of my wrist) which is my mouse hand. Fearing that I might be developing RSI, I would like to buy a wrist pad. I'm currently using simply a notepad with a cardboard back as a mouse pad with the mouse as a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 v1.0

 Would it be better to buy a wrist pad or another mouse? And which one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## daemon1 (May 3, 2015)

change your mouse pad with the one which have rest pad for your wrist, its easily available everywhere, offline is cheaper though


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 4, 2015)

alongwith that, you could consider getting an *arm rest*. i have ordered one for myself.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

I also have a arm rest and it is certainly worth getting.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.



$hadow said:


> I also have a arm rest and it is certainly worth getting.



What difference have you noticed?

I have noticed that towards the end of the day my shoulders start hurting me quite a bit.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> I have been recently noticing some pain in my right wrist(the right side of my wrist) which is my mouse hand. Fearing that I might be developing RSI, I would like to buy a wrist pad. I'm currently using simply a notepad with a cardboard back as a mouse pad with the mouse as a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 v1.0
> 
> Would it be better to buy a wrist pad or another mouse? And which one?
> 
> Thanks in advance



leave using mouse with righ hand for a few weeks and use ur left hand at it instead.

u will miss games for a few days i understand, but for the sake or ur wrist, it should be done.

update us if u get to see any improvement.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have find it exactly opposite of what you said. Earlier my shoulders and elbow usually goes sore about after 5 hours but now I can use it easily for 7 hrs+. One thing I learned is to give a 5 mins rest after every 1 hour of usage. It will work wonders.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 8, 2015)

Right! Will have a look.

What about chairs? Any reasonably priced ones? I read that stature is important too.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Right! Will have a look.
> 
> What about chairs? Any reasonably priced ones? I read that stature is important too.



Try a mashed back chair. I have it and it is super comfortable along with posture maintenance.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Try a mashed back chair. I have it and it is super comfortable along with posture maintenance.



Which one do you have? And how much does it cost?

By the way, mind posting a photo of your setup? Would be good for reference


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Which one do you have? And how much does it cost?
> 
> By the way, mind posting a photo of your setup? Would be good for reference


Too many books around my setup. This won't be a good idea. But yeah I own mashed back chair. 
I have this chair Ergonomic Chairs by Chromecraft by Chromecraft Online - Ergonomic Chairs - Furniture - Pepperfry Product


----------



## isaac12345 (May 14, 2015)

Whoa that's expensive! Any cheaper versions? Which important features should I be looking out for?

*bump*?


----------

